# Welcome Jon: New South Wales Rep



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all,

Its my pleasure to welcome Jon (jon-phillips) to the TTOC Regional Rep position of South Wales Regional Rep.

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Im sure you will all join me in welcoming Jon to the team.

Anything you need Jon, there are plenty of experienced TTOC Reps around, and also myself, that can lend a hand.

Anybody around the South Wales area who is interested in attending meets or being more involved with the TTOC, just drop Jon a line.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and a very warm welcome to rep world Jon


----------



## jon-phillips (Apr 27, 2010)

cheers Trev,

Will have to start making a list of all the South Wales members and get a list together. Then we can get some event/meets organised.

cheers
Jon


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Might get a meet sorted out with you guys and team up some place for a weekend later in the year 

Cheers trev


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome to Rep Dom. I'm only over the bridge in Somerset, give me a shout if i can be of any assistance.
Stu


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Welcome Jon! Happy Repping


----------

